# disque dur externe formaté en FAT 32 non reconnu sur PC



## lotrorel (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J' ai nouvellement un iMac (Mac OS X 10.5.6) et je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe LACIE Little Disk 500GB, pour transférer des données entre PC et MAC.
J' ai donc formaté le LACIE en FAT 32 avec mon MAC (comme conseillé sur les forums).
Le problème c'est que quand je branche le LACIE sur PC, il ne le reconnaît pas.
Dans gestionnaire de disque (sur PC) le disque LACIE apparaît avec un sens interdit et marqué non alloué.

Je suis donc retourné sur mon Mac dans utilitaire de disque mon disque apparaît comme suit:
465,8 GO HITASHI...
         XXXXXXXX (nom du disque)

Après formatage en FAT 32:
XXXXXXXX est bien en FAT 32 et 465,8 GO HITASHI... est en Mac OS étendu (journalisé)...
Le problème vient peut être de là? Pourquoi le DD reste t'il à ce format alors que je viens de le formater en FAT 32?
Mais si c'est ça comment débloquer ce format.

Merci de m'éclairer, parce que là, étant novice sur Mac et cherchant la solution sur le net depuis quelque jours, je suis à cours d'idées.

LOTROREL


----------



## claud (2 Mai 2009)

Recommence avec Utilitaire de disque/Partitionner
1 partition
Options/GUID
MS-DOS (FAT)

et cela devrait marcher ?

Bienvenue dur le site !


----------



## lotrorel (2 Mai 2009)

yes ça à marché, t'es trop fort, y a des choses qui ne s'inventent pas.
Merci

LOTROREL


----------

